# DD interne mort, DD externe impossible à «monter»



## canaille (21 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous !
Après avoir lu bon nombre de pages du forum, j'espère ne pas me tromper d'emplacement pour poser mes questions (si c'est malheureusement le cas, veuillez m'excuser) 

Alors voilà la description de mon ancien matériel que j'ai donné à mon papounet il y a quelques années:
Mac G3 Power PC BEIGE, 128 Mo RAMM, DD 8 GB, 300 MHz, Mac OS 9.0.4.

Depuis quelques jours, impossible de le démarrer (disquette avec ? et un curieux bruit semblant provenir du DD)   

Après diverses tentatives avec (solutions trouvées sur le net, car je ne suis ni informaticien ni programmateur):
- Commande + Alt + P + R + 2 boing (pour réinitialiser la PRAM)
- Commande + Alt + P + R + 4 boing (pour la nvram)
- Commande + Alt + O + F + reset-nvram, entrée, reset-all, entrée (toujours pour la nvram)
- Manuscule (démarrage sans les extensions)
- Majuscule + Commande + V (démarrage sans les extensions)
le résultat était toujours identique.
Je suis même allé jusqu'à démonter la bécane pour faire un reset PMU après avoir enlever pile et ventilo: même résultat 

Avec la bécane ouverte, je me rends compte que le «curieux bruit» provient du DD qui ne s'enclenche pas. Diagnostic très probable: DD mort ! Re 

Je me dis qu'il me reste une solution: installer Mac OS 9 sur un DD externe (je précise que j'ai le CD d'installation d'origine).

Donc branchement sur USB d'un DD externe Packard Bell 1 TB (pas d'alimentation externe), SATA 2,5' préformaté, prévu pour Mac OS 9.X et Mac OS 10.X.
Précision: une carte avec 2 ports USB et 2 ports FireWire a été ajoutée il y a quelques années.
Démarrage avec la touche C enfoncée et le CD d'installation dans le lecteur.

C'est au moment de la sélection du disque destinataire qu'il y a un problème, impossible de «monter» le DD externe.
Essais faits avec SOS Disque, Outil disque dur, Copy disk, formatage standard, formatage étendu, initialisation: disque impossible à lire avec vérification et réparation qui échouent...

Si quelqu'un a une solution (sans trop de jargon informatique, si possible), cela me permettra de redonner le sourire à mon papounet 
Merci d'avance

PS: Désolé pour la longueur du texte, je voulais donner un maximum d'informations...


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Août 2014)

canaille a dit:


> Donc branchement sur USB d'un DD externe Packard Bell 1 TB (pas d'alimentation externe), SATA 2,5' préformaté, prévu pour Mac OS 9.X et Mac OS 10.X.
> Précision: une carte avec 2 ports USB et 2 ports FireWire a été ajoutée il y a quelques années.


Bonjour,
Il me semble que les G3 ne peuvent pas booter sur de l'USB, en tout cas sur celui intégré à la carte mère. Est-ce que votre carte USB permet-elle le boot? Sinon il faudrait trouver un disque dur firewire.

Est-ce que mac os 9 supporte un disque d'1TB ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

canaille a dit:


> Donc branchement sur USB d'un DD externe Packard Bell 1 TB (pas d'alimentation externe), SATA 2,5' préformaté, prévu pour Mac OS 9.X et Mac OS 10.X.
> 
> C'est au moment de la sélection du disque destinataire qu'il y a un problème, impossible de «monter» le DD externe.
> Essais faits avec SOS Disque, Outil disque dur, Copy disk, formatage standard, formatage étendu, initialisation: disque impossible à lire avec vérification et réparation qui échouent...
> ...



217ae1 a vu juste
USB et PPC 
pour utiliser un disque externe BOOTABLE , il faut passer par firewire

il y a des bidouilleries pour forcer des boot PPC en USB , mais c'est de la bidouillerie et assez délicat, je recommande pas

J'ai longtermps utilisé un PPC au dd interne KO , et ca bootait sans problème sur le " nouveau disque principal permanent " en Firewire


----------



## canaille (21 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
Bonne question, je ne sais pas si la carte avec les ports USB et FireWire permet le boot, et je ne sais pas comment le vérifier...
Pour le DD externe de 1 TB, je ne pense pas que sa grande capacité soit fâcheuse, enfin j'ai juste utiliser ce que j'avais à disposition. Est-ce vraiment important ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

Bonjour pascalformac

Si le port USB n'est pas bootable, le port FireWire ne le sera probablement pas non plus puisqu'il s'agit de la même carte ajoutée. C'est bien ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2014)

non 
je dis simplement que les PPC ( aucun PPC) n'est fait pour booter sur USB

seuls les macintel bootent sur USB

edit
ou encore dit autrement
les PPC bootent sur firewire


----------



## canaille (21 Août 2014)

Ok pascalformac

Je vais essayer de mettre la main sur un DD externe FireWire (mais ça risque de me prendre un peu de temps vu que je suis dans un trou perdu)

Merci


----------



## mani1405 (25 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> non
> je dis simplement que les PPC ( aucun PPC) n'est fait pour booter sur USB
> 
> seuls les macintel bootent sur USB
> ...


QUOI 
mon imac g3 350mhz aient le lecteur hs j'ai installer :mac os x10.1,10.2 en sub sans bidouier


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2014)

mani1405 a dit:


> QUOI
> mon imac g3 350mhz aient le lecteur hs j'ai installer :mac os x10.1,10.2 en sub sans bidouier



C'est l'exception, comme l'iBook de la même génération.

Encore que mon iBook G3@500MHz démarre très bien sur clé Usb, alors qu'il n'est pas foutu de démarrer en Os9 sur un Ssd interne Pata (mais c'est une autre histoire  )


----------



## canaille (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai tenté un DD externe branché sur FireWire, mais manque de chance il était prévu pour Mac OS 10.2 min. donc impossible de le visualiser pour installer Mac OS 9.

Finalement, on s'est décidé pour un changement de DD interne, cela m'a pris un peu de temps pour en trouver un, mais ça y est :
80 Go, interface IDE (en fait indiqué comme UDMA 100, mais ça fonctionne aussi), de marque WD, neuf avec garantie d'un an. Petit prix (moins de 20 euros) et Papounet satisfait 

DD en place, applis installées; encore quelques préférences à régler, trouver le pilote pour l'imprimante et la coque plastique à remettre pour «habiller» le G3 et ce sera fini.

Papounet et moi sommes très contents 

Un très grand MERCI à tous pour votre aide


----------

